# Freaking annoying songs



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

Ugh !!!

Some songs are annoying but catchy while others make you wanna punch it in the face.

Like the somg stitches omg i swear I'll end up giving that guy stitches myself if i hear it again.

Am i the only crazy one?


----------



## cIementine (Mar 13, 2016)

I think stitches is a really catchy song? idk I kinda like it!
i'm getting really annoyed with 'love yourself' by Justin Bieber and 'New Americana' by Halsey I think?


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Mar 13, 2016)

Someone else who hates 'Stitches'?  THANK GOD!  I was worried I (and the music critics) were the only ones who hate that song.  Seriously, I want to smack Shawn Mendes in the face whenever I hear that song.  Another song that's pretty annoying is 'Work' by Rihanna and Drake, and 'Worth It' by Fifth Harmony.


----------



## Envy (Mar 13, 2016)

"The Joker" by Steve Miller Band takes the top spot for me. It was automatically awful the first time I heard it. It has only gotten worse since.

Otherwise, there are some songs that were okay at first, but have been hammered to the ground by stations that play older music, like Lynyrd Skynyrd's "Sweet Home Alabama", Don McClean's "American Pie", and Journey's "Don't Stop Believin'". They are songs that are considered so classic that _everyone_ is supposed to love them, and they are played every five seconds, and I'm tired of them. But they aren't anywhere near the level of "The Joker"... As I said, that song is annoying just because it exists. It doesn't have to be played all of the time to be annoying, although it is very much played all of the time, too. >.>

As for modern music? I don't know... I'm not too familiar with it. Lol. I remember hating that song by Colbie Coillat(?), the name of which I forget... Fergie's "Big Girls Don't Cry", and more recently there's that song where this guy sings "Yeah, yeah, yeah". I remember seeing the title of the song and artist at one point, but I shoved it out of my mind because it was awful. To be fair, there aren't many modern pop songs I can tolerate anyway. Heck, there's not a lot of anything from the 80s and beyond that I can tolerate. xD


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> I think stitches is a really catchy song? idk I kinda like it!
> i'm getting really annoyed with 'love yourself' by Justin Bieber and 'New Americana' by Halsey I think?



Haha oh i see now *-* yeah my sister plays that sone EVERY MORNING. Cx its ridiculous

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brooke_the_Phoenix said:


> Someone else who hates 'Stitches'?  THANK GOD!  I was worried I (and the music critics) were the only ones who hate that song.  Seriously, I want to smack Shawn Mendes in the face whenever I hear that song.  Another song that's pretty annoying is 'Work' by Rihanna and Drake, and 'Worth It' by Fifth Harmony.



Omfg yeah for real -_-
My sister has Work as her ALARM RINGTONE AND SHE GETS UP EVERY MORNING AT 5 ITS SOOOO ANNOYING SHE DOESN'T EVEN HIT THE SNOOZE.. SHE LETS IT PLAY

- - - Post Merge - - -



Envy said:


> "The Joker" by Steve Miller Band takes the top spot for me. It was automatically awful the first time I heard it. It has only gotten worse since.
> 
> Otherwise, there are some songs that were okay at first, but have been hammered to the ground by stations that play older music, like Lynyrd Skynyrd's "Sweet Home Alabama", Don McClean's "American Pie", and Journey's "Don't Stop Believin'". They are songs that are considered so classic that _everyone_ is supposed to love them, and they are played every five seconds, and I'm tired of them. But they aren't anywhere near the level of "The Joker"... As I said, that song is annoying just because it exists. It doesn't have to be played all of the time to be annoying, although it is very much played all of the time, too. >.>
> 
> As for modern music? I don't know... I'm not too familiar with it. Lol. I remember hating that song by Colbie Coillat(?), the name of which I forget... Fergie's "Big Girls Don't Cry", and more recently there's that song where this guy sings "Yeah, yeah, yeah". I remember seeing the title of the song and artist at one point, but I shoved it out of my mind because it was awful. To be fair, there aren't many modern pop songs I can tolerate anyway. Heck, there's not a lot of anything from the 80s and beyond that I can tolerate. xD



OOOH I'll check that Song out so i can join you cx

The song bubbly? It starts in my toes and i crinkle my noooooose? Cx ugh its good and bad.

Is that yeah yeah yeah song the one they play on ridiculousness?

Then what music do you like cx


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 13, 2016)

Love yourself
My cousins whistle the trumpet part everytime and it makes me want to kms


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't like any of Justin Bieber's new songs. I was never a fan of his music to begin with, but these songs are intolerable. The beat and all the instruments sound like music you'd here in a tropical paradise themed hotel.


----------



## Alex518 (Mar 13, 2016)

i hate that 7 Years song it seems like it plays every two minutes now on the radio and im sick of it


----------



## Envy (Mar 13, 2016)

meowduck said:


> OOOH I'll check that Song out so i can join you cx
> 
> The song bubbly? It starts in my toes and i crinkle my noooooose? Cx ugh its good and bad.
> 
> ...



A lot of people like the song, though. I honestly can't figure out why. It's cheesy, and not in any way that is good. 

Ah, yes. 'Bubbly' is the song I am thinking of.

I looked it up because I remembered where I discovered what it was called, and it's Tonight, Tonight by Hot Chelle Rae. That song is _bad_.

There's plenty of music I do like, but this topic isn't for that. =P


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 13, 2016)

i cant stand work
omg its the only song i ever click off
like NOPE.JPG


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 13, 2016)

Cheerleader


The lyrics are so bad its good


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 13, 2016)

Just-Out Baby, Rick Rolldee, Callme Gay Jetson, Verbost, Gatgo Fast, Kirby the Action Hero Comedy Go-Go...


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Mar 13, 2016)

Any song ever sung by one direction.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and Justin bieber. All of them are just terrible.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 13, 2016)

Kiss Me by Sixpence None the Richer. It was played too much in the late '90s and early 2000s. I had a job in the early 2000s where it was played a minimum of once every time I worked, usually more than once. I can't stand that song now, and when I actually hear it I get very annoyed.


----------



## KatRose (Mar 13, 2016)

Haha I agree with the One Direction thing ^

But seriously I CANNOT stand Work by Rihanna. Most of these annoying pop songs I can at least tolerate, but that one is just so utterly obnoxious I have to cringe then turn it off as quickly as possible lol. There are lots of stupid songs on the radio nowadays, but that seems to be the worst offender for me.


----------



## formidable (Mar 13, 2016)

Probably every song 1D has ever created. I can't stand them and the fandom is even more intolerable.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

#Cutting4zayn was so stupid x) people tried to commit suicide when Zayn left the band cx xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oldcatlady said:


> Cheerleader
> 
> 
> The lyrics are so bad its good



Hahhaha so true xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Just-Out Baby, Rick Rolldee, Callme Gay Jetson, Verbost, Gatgo Fast, Kirby the Action Hero Comedy Go-Go...



Oooo I'll check those o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJStarstryker said:


> Kiss Me by Sixpence None the Richer. It was played too much in the late '90s and early 2000s. I had a job in the early 2000s where it was played a minimum of once every time I worked, usually more than once. I can't stand that song now, and when I actually hear it I get very annoyed.



Hahahaha that song xD ahahaha they always play it in supermarkets


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 13, 2016)

that song from shrek. it makes me want to rip my ears off whenever i hear it and then it gets stucki n my head for a week ):<


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 13, 2016)

_Don't Be So Hard On Yourself_ by Jess Glynne. She's just one of those people who I cannot decide whether I like or not. I also feel that _Love Yourself_ by Justin Bieber is far too popular aswell -- don't find it catchy at all.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 13, 2016)

To me. Its "One Call Away", "Wildest Dreams" and "Work".


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello - Adelle (The chorus is quite good, though) and, I don't know the song, but the one that goes work work work work, mostly. If we're not just talking about the radio, Vocaloid songs.


----------



## moonphyx (Mar 13, 2016)

Almost all Katy Perry songs. Don't get me wrong, her songs are good at first, but they get overplayed on the radio and it just gets annoying. I fell in love with Dark Horse when her album first came out, but they overplayed so much I just hate it now.

I looooved Taylor Swift's 1989 even though I'm not a big fan of her. Out of all the songs, Bad Blood was the worst. I felt that it was generic and had nothing interesting to it.


----------



## jasond3 (Mar 13, 2016)

I hate stressed out and hotline bling it's annoying!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 13, 2016)

Oldcatlady said:


> Cheerleader
> 
> 
> The lyrics are so bad its good



It's fun to sing: "I think that I found myself a cheer-lead-durrr." 




RainbowCherry said:


> Hello - Adelle (The chorus is quite good, though)



What annoys me about the song is that it doesn't sound like she's saying, "Hello." I hear it as, "Howl from the other side." LOL


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 13, 2016)

yass that Stitches song is annoying.

I hate this new "Spirits" song by the Strumbellas, it sounds like there's a freakin little kid's recorder tooting in it.  plus i hate the whole 'guns in my head' chorus.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 13, 2016)

I find the song "Happy" By Pharrell Williams is really annoying

Edit: Just remembered, Uptown Funk by Mark Ronson is really annoying also, and most songs by Bruno Mars xP


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 13, 2016)

Kitty2201 said:


> I find the song "Happy" By Pharrell Williams is really annoying








one of the most annoying songs I've heard in years is Watch Me whip / nae nae


----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

HAHAHA reading through all of this makes me crack up. Just wanna punch these songs xD


----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

ITS NOT UNUSUAL TO BE LOVED BY ANYONEEEEEEE


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

"oh!" by SNSD. yes it's like most stupid lyrics ever but the beat got stuck once i heard it by incident ugh.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

Moko said:


> "oh!" by SNSD. yes it's like most stupid lyrics ever but the beat got stuck once i heard it by incident ugh.



*Googles it*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

meowduck said:


> *Googles it*



yeah kpop is annoying like that lmao.... have fun!


----------



## Locket (Mar 14, 2016)

My most one is the Nae Nae song. Its so annoying!

I also hate Justin Beibers Sorry. My cousin loves that song (she never liked him until then) and I want to strangle her when she listens to it


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> My most one is the Nae Nae song. Its so annoying!
> 
> I also hate Justin Beibers Sorry. My cousin loves that song (she never liked him until then) and I want to strangle her when she listens to it



justin beaver sucks balls smh.. this dude who operated a ride at the amusement park here kept playing some of his songs just to be mean lol


----------



## Locket (Mar 14, 2016)

Moko said:


> justin beaver sucks balls smh.. this dude who operated a ride at the amusement park here kept playing some of his songs just to be mean lol



God that sounds horrible, I'd flee from that place

He's always sucked, I like to make fun of his song called Baby with my cousins and friends.


----------



## Eldin (Mar 14, 2016)

Definitely _Hello_, sorry Adele. The song is fine but it's been played on the radio every hour on the hour since it's release, I stg. All day at work I have to listen to crap music because it's what my coworkers are into, but when it comes on even they change the station. We're all sick of it.

Yet whenever somebody arrives at work or you say hello to them, there's a high chance they'll look at you and say, "Hello. It's me." (at the very least, sometimes you'll get half the damn song yelled at you) Still never fails to amuse me, so there is an upside.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Mar 14, 2016)

Realize by Colbie Caillat. Sometimes when I'm working I have to drive to an area where there is only one radio station that doesn't play country music (which I hate) and they always play that song. The chorus gets stuck in my head for HOURS.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 14, 2016)

this one song i think it was by Bathtime in Public (or that was the song) that was played on this station i liked when i was little, and it has no meaning once so ever when i got it stuck in my head too many times i got angry and annoyed because i couldn't understand the words.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 14, 2016)

7 years

get that **** away from me I'm tired of hearing it..............


----------



## Bellrich (Mar 14, 2016)

Omg i cant stand stitches either! I also dont like cake by the ocean because.. well.. it has some very inappropriate metaphors, im not going to say anything else because i dont want to get in trouble.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 14, 2016)

All the dumbass pop songs on the radio


----------



## Bellrich (Mar 14, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> Hello - Adelle (The chorus is quite good, though) and, I don't know the song, but the one that goes work work work work, mostly. If we're not just talking about the radio, Vocaloid songs.



;-; b-but.. i love vocaloid 

cri evertim

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> that song from shrek. it makes me want to rip my ears off whenever i hear it and then it gets stucki n my head for a week ):<



its never ogre..
huehuehuehue


----------



## mintellect (Mar 14, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> All the dumbass pop songs on the radio



I definetly agree with this. I hate 90% of them.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2016)

Bunny Bento said:


> God that sounds horrible, I'd flee from that place
> 
> He's always sucked, I like to make fun of his song called Baby with my cousins and friends.



yeah he's only worth mocking lol.

also pretty much anything morning musume or those huge girl group.

also p much anything mexican 'banda' music... ugh


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 15, 2016)

After explaining something to someone else and they still think you are wrong or don't get it.


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 15, 2016)

THINKING OUT LOUD BY ED SHEERAN. OH MY FREAKING GOD I HATE THAT SONG SO MUCH.
Like at first it was good then suddenly I hear it everywhere, I only manually listened to the song once and I actually memorize the lyrics just because all radio stations play that like 10 times a day. It's annoying and it makes me want to throw up and eugh am I the only one with absolute hatred for this song.

Love Yourself is becoming overrated as well. Slow songs that become popular make me sick. I'm okay with catchy or upbeat songs though; I don't really mind constantly hearing them.


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 15, 2016)

Anything or anyone mainstream is annoying.


----------



## Zane (Mar 15, 2016)

right now the only song that makes me mad like as soon as i hear it is that "shut up and dance with me ~ this woman is my destiny ooh-ooh~" song idk who sings it but i just hate it so much. oh wait actually i really can't stand that "why you gotta be so rude" song either.


----------



## MishMeesh (Mar 15, 2016)

I normally don't mind Rihanna but I can't stand "work". :x

That "livin like we're renegades" song.

But most of all, Fight Song. I will FIGHT that SONG.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 15, 2016)

That one Jennifer Lawrence song in the version without any instruments, it's really cringey.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 15, 2016)

"Say What You Need To Say"

More than half of that song is the title sung over and over.


----------



## jiny (Mar 15, 2016)

rude by magic! it's annoying bc my cousins played it over over and it just got played out.

also stressed out was okay at first, then my dad played it out too..


----------



## santoyo.bay (Mar 15, 2016)

"Fight Song" by Rachel Platten annoys me so much.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello by adele. Seriously its like when you're in the car and have the radio on whenever you have the feeling that its going to be her she always plays every ****ing time


----------



## Vickie (Mar 16, 2016)

♥_ Every Justin Bieber song,
sorry _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 16, 2016)

budapest makes me want to fill my ears with super glue


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

Anything Beyonce or those fake rnb artists ugh.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 16, 2016)

Honestly, I realize this is general, but anything by Justin Bieber. I hated his music when he first got started and I still do now.
I have a friend that used to live in Canada and he says that Justin Bieber is an embarrassment to Canada.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vickie said:


> ♥_ Every Justin Bieber song,
> sorry _♥
> ~♚Vickie​



Were you reading my mind?

- - - Post Merge - - -



mimichankun said:


> every  English  song.
> Japanese and Korean music are superior  and the only  music  i can eargasm to
> (゜▽゜



I'd agree if you were referring to modern English songs, but older ones were good.


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Mar 21, 2016)

santoyo.bay said:


> "Fight Song" by Rachel Platten annoys me so much.



Yeah, Fight Song is pretty terrible.  Rachel Platten's voice just has this generic quality in her voice that makes it painful to listen to her sing, and it's just such a bland song filled with nothing.  In the words of Todd in the Shadows: "If this is your fight song, you're going to lose."


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

i've given up on english music i mostly listen to jpop now, its sooo much better!!!


----------



## focus (Mar 21, 2016)

b**** im madonna is the worst song ever made ever

- - - Post Merge - - -

i alsO REALLY HATE I WILL SURVIVE GOSH ITS SO IRRITATING


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 21, 2016)

Who let the dogs out ?
Macarena 
Skrillex songs in general 
All of Miley Cyrus songs tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

Anything Touhou atm cause my friend keeps sending me those craps lol


----------



## Finnian (Mar 21, 2016)

Anything by the kid who did the no flex zone song.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 21, 2016)

Piezahummy said:


> Who let the dogs out ?



Who let the dogs out? Wofo otowt oo gto



Piezahummy said:


> Macarena



Blehalbaahblah macarena,
Blehahfgleha macarena,
Blehahahablah macerna,
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH MACERANSF!



Piezahummy said:


> Skrillex songs in general



Huh?



Piezahummy said:


> All of Miley Cyrus songs tbh



I came in like a wreeeeeeeeeeecking baaaaalll!


----------



## Michele Smarty (Jun 3, 2016)

*song*

I looked it up because I remembered where I discovered what it was called, and it's Tonight, Tonight by Hot Chelle Rae. That song is bad.
I hated his music when he first got started and I still do now


----------



## Michele Smarty (Jun 3, 2016)

i hate that 7 Years song it seems like it plays every two minutes now on the radio and im sick of it


----------



## Twisterheart (Jun 3, 2016)

7 Years

I hate that song


----------



## namiieco (Jun 3, 2016)

God, 7 Years is so boring.


----------



## LoLkittyMC (Jun 3, 2016)

I hate rap songs. All the so called "cool kids" in my school listens to rap. I hear it blaring down the hall ways and it drives me crazy. I love House songs though. My friend loves dubstep which is house but more deep base. How is rap music? It's terrible. House is catchy and amazing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also the never ending loop song is annoying (whatever it's called)


----------



## focus (Jun 3, 2016)

Michele Smarty said:


> i hate that 7 Years song it seems like it plays every two minutes now on the radio and im sick of it





Twisterheart said:


> 7 Years
> 
> I hate that song





Milque said:


> God, 7 Years is so boring.



hahaha i've never heard that song in full hahaha


----------



## Corrie (Jun 3, 2016)

Any meghan trainor song. ANY of them.


----------



## device (Jun 3, 2016)

when you said Stitches I thought you meant the guy who did brick in yo face but then I realized you're talking about Shawn Mendes


----------



## seliph (Jun 3, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Any meghan trainor song. ANY of them.



funny enough I was going to say this


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 3, 2016)

I can't think of any "annoying" songs right now, but there are songs that I am straight up afraid of, and get put into panic/fear episodes if I hear them for too long because of past experiences with them.
Another one bites the dust is the biggest one, and it's a really funny story why it scares me so much.  I don't think I'll ever grow out of it, since it's been at _least_ 11 years and it still scares me to bits.


----------



## Mints (Jun 3, 2016)

i suppose any songs that are extremely autotuned & repetitive.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 3, 2016)

>  proceeds to play City Escape and DK Rap for 10 hours
I love it B)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 3, 2016)

That 7 Years song makes me so annoyed I can't even listen to it for more than 3 seconds without getting so irritated. This has been the first song I've heard that's made me that annoyed. It's literally the most annoying song I think I've ever heard.


----------



## LethalLulu (Jun 3, 2016)

Lol I see all this "7 years" and I thought of this song






Cascada was my jam when I was 13-15.

I listened to "7 Years" and I don't think it was that bad.  It's not my type of music, but it was good.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 3, 2016)

Most things on pop radio. Justin Bieber is a pretty good artist now though.


----------



## device (Jun 3, 2016)

idk why people hate on the Lukas Graham song, I think it's different to all the other songs on the radio


----------



## kayleee (Jun 3, 2016)

Okay the one that goes like "GO CRAZY CRAZY A YA YA YA YA YA" that plays on the radio all the time is soooooooo frickin annoying like first of all why


----------



## Michele Smarty (Jun 9, 2016)

thats is very amazings song ever i heard so beautiful and so interstigns and very nicely music


----------



## Michele Smarty (Jun 9, 2016)

hay guys do you want to be entertained by best strollers


----------



## Michele Smarty (Jun 9, 2016)

hy friends i will take a new list of songs that is very nicely listen it songs  selena gomez songs list

- - - Post Merge - - -

so nice link selena gomez songs list


----------

